# What's your weirdest fetish?



## Rowan (Jul 1, 2007)

Okay...im a freak and a half...my biggest fetish.......


ready for it?...

OMG...I love ears. LMAO...i love earlobes...love touching them...nibbling them...im a weirdo...lol

What's your weird fetish?


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jul 1, 2007)

i don't have any fetishes but I love bums (on men)

and for the ear thing.. i can't stand my ears to be played with or nibbled or anything lol .. total turn off for me... 
weird huh?


----------



## Rowan (Jul 1, 2007)

not at all..cant stand my ears touched much...but if you're like me...be prepared for yours to be violated )


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2007)

FEET love them!:wubu:


----------



## Koldun (Jul 2, 2007)

.....Um, it's a private thing. *blushes*


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't have any fetishes.

How sad.


----------



## UberAris (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes she does... she has yet to discover them 

My fetishes aren't really considered 'weird' on this forum, but are considered 'weird' everywhere else... for example: huge bellies!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 2, 2007)

Could it be redheads with freckly shoulders? Hmmmm....:kiss2:


----------



## Canonista (Jul 2, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> FEET love them!:wubu:



+1, although I don't really consider it a fetish.

I don't look at em' online and I don't go nibbling on a woman's toes during lovemaking, but I do consider them to be another one of the body's "pleasure centers". 

Massaging a woman's feet is a great form of intimacy. Doing it generally requires that she face me, so I can both talk sweetly to her and see the look of enjoyment on her face. I'll do it for a woman even if the prospect of sex is "off the table" just to be a friend.

It's too bad my GF doesn't like her feet touched.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 2, 2007)

making threads?


----------



## Ivy (Jul 2, 2007)

none of my fetishes are weird by dimensions standards.

oooh.. but i do love noses. big, crooked ones. perfectly straight small ones. cute turned up ski slope ones. biiiig hook noses... ohhh god. seriously, noses are the hottest thing ever. i have no idea why.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 2, 2007)

Ivy said:


> none of my fetishes are weird by dimensions standards.
> 
> oooh.. but i do love noses. big, crooked ones. perfectly straight small ones. cute turned up ski slope ones. biiiig hook noses... ohhh god. seriously, noses are the hottest thing ever. i have no idea why.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 2, 2007)

Blackjack said:


>



stop it! you're makin me all hot and bothered!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 2, 2007)

...as for fetishes? I'm into fat chicks.

fa_man_stan


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 2, 2007)

Rowan said:


> not at all..cant stand my ears touched much...but if you're like me...be prepared for yours to be violated )



*Dear ROWAN

My Dream, my ears are ready for You... but, is your back ready for me?*
*I LOOOOOOOOVE YOU!!!*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 2, 2007)

I wouldn't consider it a fetish but I love to nurse. Milk is optional. I was never breastfed as a baby, and I find the whole act as an adult to be a very intimate, bonding experience. It can be sexual or non-sexual, and if taken with the former can be an incredibly erotic form of foreplay.

Of course, a great deal of it depends on the lady. If my lover gets no physical enjoyment or sensation from it (some women have little sensitivity there, others can nearly orgasm just from staring at the nipples too long) it's hard for me to really enjoy it, but it's an act I have always enjoyed.

I hate the word fetish in some cases, but then the thread I think is pointing toward obsessions that cause you no end of distraction. As much as I would love to nurse, I don't see myself dressing in drag and going to La Leche meetings just to get off on the vibe of the women around me--at that point it becomes decidedly unhealthy. I would say tummies and feet do it for me, but it doesn't mean I want to run around shrimping every woman I see (then again, summer is sandals weather, and we know what that means...).

Can women in general be a fetish? Can the mere act of femininity drive someone wild?


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 2, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> ...as for fetishes? I'm into fat chicks.
> 
> fa_man_stan



Stan, you think this a fetish? I think it's more of a preference than a fetish.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 2, 2007)

Canonista said:


> +1, although I don't really consider it a fetish.
> 
> I don't look at em' online and I don't go nibbling on a woman's toes during lovemaking



Canon, you don't know WHAT you're missing!!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 2, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> fa_man_stan said:
> 
> 
> > ...as for fetishes? I'm into fat chicks.
> ...



No seriously, we're not talking bikini fat, my fetish is for girls that are so heavy I can hardly lift them.

I'll admit, I also have a preference for girls with nice soft shoulders, pudgy necks and thunder thighs.

fa_man_stan


----------



## imfree (Jul 2, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> No seriously, we're not talking bikini fat, my fetish is for girls that are so heavy I can hardly lift them.
> 
> I'll admit, I also have a preference for girls with nice soft shoulders, pudgy necks and thunder thighs.
> 
> fa_man_stan




Oooooooooo, now my FAVE is an hourglass SSBBW in a bikini!


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 2, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'll admit, I also have a preference for girls with nice soft shoulders, pudgy necks and thunder thighs.
> 
> fa_man_stan



THUNDER THIGHS *RULE!!!!!!*


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 2, 2007)

I love a man's hamstrings


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jul 2, 2007)

Falling asleep after sex.


----------



## Wantabelly (Jul 3, 2007)

Deep belly buttons.... i could kiss them all day....x


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok I cant believe I am gonna post this here....but what the hell...all my chat friends know my fetish....i am into scary masks....preferably satan masks. They seriously turn me on. :bounce:


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 3, 2007)

*None of these are really fetishes, because I don't require any of them. They're just things I like from time to time.*

Biting. And being bitten, hard, on the shoulders and a few other places.

Men who will wear women's undies.
*
These are also not fetishes, but my love for them is somewhat more serious.*

Asses. No, I'm seriously obsessed with butts: male, female it does not matter. I love to look at and touch and ..... do all kinds of other things to... asses.

Bisexual men.

Male masturbation.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 3, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Bisexual men.



Sometimes I think we were built out of the same crazy bricks, girl. YUM-O!

I have one actual fetish (using the definition that a fetish is something that is more required for sexual excitement, like Rebecca), but I find that to be the most personal of personal and only the lucky few know what that really is.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2007)

Ivy said:


> none of my fetishes are weird by dimensions standards.
> 
> oooh.. but i do love noses. big, crooked ones. perfectly straight small ones. cute turned up ski slope ones. biiiig hook noses... ohhh god. seriously, noses are the hottest thing ever. i have no idea why.



ditto for me, I definately think noses are sexy!  I don't know why either, but why not... it makes as much sense as anything else. lol


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 3, 2007)

Tell me about it, Chica.



activistfatgirl said:


> Sometimes I think we were built out of the same crazy bricks, girl. YUM-O!



It isn't a fetish for me, but I have a large-time attraction to guys with noses that are large in proportion to their faces.



LJ Rock said:


> ditto for me, I definately think noses are sexy!  I don't know why either, but why not... it makes as much sense as anything else. lol


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 3, 2007)

My fetish is lips :kiss2: zat count? Full lips on a man... and I :wubu: :smitten: :batting: *swoon*


----------



## Jes (Jul 3, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> *None of these are really fetishes, because I don't require any of them. They're just things I like from time to time.*
> 
> Biting. And being bitten, hard, on the shoulders and a few other places.
> 
> ...



you and i have some crazy likes in common, miss ladypants.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 3, 2007)

Jes said:


> you and i have some crazy likes in common, miss ladypants.



Now I knows....

And here I thought you were a "pina coladas, getting caught in the rain" fetish person.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't really have any fetishes if we are going by the definition of the word. There are things that I like that that some people would probably find wierd or out of the ordinary. But no fetishes.


----------



## Red (Jul 3, 2007)

Blackjack said:


>




Oh my god you just reminded me, my friend once told me I looked like that man. I was dumbfounded, I just stood there blinking at her thinking WTF?! :huh: 

She tried to backtrack, and ummm and aaah saying 'oh I mean, like, you could be his sister...or somethin....'. Apparently I had always really reminded her of him. 



I mean I have got a 'witchy' nose that can make me look like an anteater at some angles but come on, Owen flippin' Wilson, he looks like he fell off a tall building and landed face down on a bag of bricks.




*sigh*



Although his voice is hot (on those rare occasions when I can understand what the hell he is saying)


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 3, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> *
> These are also not fetishes, but my love for them is somewhat more serious.*
> 
> Asses. No, I'm seriously obsessed with butts: male, female it does not matter. I love to look at and touch and ..... do all kinds of other things to... asses.
> ...



I'll admit to these, too  but, please don't tell anyone, k? :blink:


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 3, 2007)

Rowan said:


> What's your weird fetish?



Hair. 

I LOVE soft, sweet smelling, silky hair. Can be long, can be short, that doesn't matter much, although longer gives more to play with. My Sweetie has the ideal hair type to tweak my hair fetish, too. I have to literally make a conscious effort to keep my hands out of it. I look for *ANY* excuse to smooth it down, run my fingers through it, push it out of his face, remove the smallest speck of lint from it, etc... Sometimes when I give him a really big hug, I just inhale as deeply as I can and rub my face all over it. Oh, such bliss!

Tracy


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2007)

It seems like "fetish" is such an ambiguous term. Adhering to the strict definition, a fetish is a sexual attracttion to objects which are both inanimate and commonly considered non-sexual. So an example would be if someone was aroused by shoes or a certain type of fabric. Also certain acts that were done with these items, such a being whipped with leather straps, these are the things that I consider to be "fetishes." 

It seems to me like we are talking about an attraction to certain body parts or types, and that really falls more into the category of a preference or "turn-on" if you will. In my opinion it is perfectly natural and normal to fixate on certain parts of the body either during sex or maturbation, or as a means of becoming aroused. And these preferences can be ever-changing. Personally, I find something physically attractive about almost every woman I've ever met. It's just a part of the natural allure of sexuality, I beleive. Calling it a fetish would tend to imply something out of the ordinary or abnormal. 

That being said, there are definately grey areas:

-One of the body parts that turns me on the most (besides noses, and all the obvious T and A lol) is the tongue. I love tongues, and it turns me on to no end to see the tongue of a woman I am attracted to. That in itself I wouldn't call a fetish, *but* I do enjoy licking and being licked a whole lot! Perhaps that behavior could be considered a type of fetish. No? 

-Like so many here I am attracted to fat. I love big butts, big bellies, big breasts, big *everything*.... again, not really a fetish as much as a preference. *But*, the act/idea/fantasy of feeding or stuffing, of intentionally gaining weight or being witness to someone elses weight gain; the feelings of getting fuller, bigger, heavier, of bodies and growing and expanding, curves getting wider and rounder.... this behavior/mindset has and air of fetishism about it.

Some other random miscellaneous "kinks" of mine: 

-Burps and hiccups. Not normally considered sexy by most factions of society in and of themselves. But I think for a lot of us who tend to dwell in the feeder-realm they serve as evidence of _fullness_. At least for me, a big part of any great feeder-fantasy, a massive pig-out session will be concluded with a good belly rub and a very hearty and satisfied belch.  

-I'm into big preggo bellies. It seems like there is something very taboo about being sexually attracted to pregnant woman in our society, as if it is an insult to the sanctity of motherhood. But it seems so natural to me. There is something so sensual about it all. If you think about it, pregnancy and sexuality go hand in hand, one being the result of the other. And I think it is a natural for me anyway, being attracted the fuller-figured, more voluptuous female form as it is. 

-Fat toons or 'furries' lol. I think it comes from watching too much TV as a kid... seriously, but its a real thing. And I know a lot of folks here can identify. Classics such as "Pigs is Pigs" "Chow Hound" "Plutopia" or Templeton the rat's gorging scene in Charlotte's Web are permenatnly engrained in my mind, and cause a strong sense of arousal from the time I was a little kid to this very day. What was it exactly that made me get turned on by it? Can't say for sure. But ya know, everybody's got there something that gets 'em going. Like I said before.... why not? It's just as crazy and non-sensical as any other sexual fetish or kink. As long as they don't interfere with my real life or do any harm to anyone, I will enjoy my little fantasies as "me time."


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2007)

Tracyarts said:


> Hair.
> 
> I LOVE soft, sweet smelling, silky hair. Can be long, can be short, that doesn't matter much, although longer gives more to play with. My Sweetie has the ideal hair type to tweak my hair fetish, too. I have to literally make a conscious effort to keep my hands out of it. I look for *ANY* excuse to smooth it down, run my fingers through it, push it out of his face, remove the smallest speck of lint from it, etc... Sometimes when I give him a really big hug, I just inhale as deeply as I can and rub my face all over it. Oh, such bliss!
> 
> Tracy



Oooh... me too. hehe  That's a good one. I like long, thick, curly or wavy hair especially. I like the feeling of running my fingers through it.... sometimes I do it to my own hair too. Its not just a sexual thing though. Its like a comfort thing with me I think.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 3, 2007)

I think my fetish is to bite man lips xD!!!


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't really think I have any fetishes, unless the erotic buzz I get from a big hearty meal be counted as such. As a 6ft tall woman with size 13 feet, I know all about men with foot fetishes, which seem so common it almost don't seem like a fetish anymore.  

There's one strange fetish I can't quite get my head around, even though my husband is the fetishee. Art goes gaga whenever I have the hiccups! We're not talking petite ladylike hiccups either. My hiccups rattle the windows, and cures just plain won't work so I simply ignore them. Art says he loves to watch and feel my fat jiggle and shake when I have the hiccups. Considering I get the hiccups all the time, I'm surprised the novelty hasn't worn off. Oh well, cheap thrill for him, and a great full-body massage for me. One strict rule, though: never nibble on his ear when I have the hiccups, or else he risks temporary deafness.


----------



## Canonista (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't know if it's a "fetish", but I've always wanted to shave a girl "down there". 

I've had a hankerin' for a bony girl, too, and I don't know why. It's kind of distressing, really. That might be too much of a perversion even for me!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 3, 2007)

drinking vodka or burbon out of a fat girls belly-button.:eat2:  

but I usually forget the vodka or burbon.

But, I could if I wanted to. Yes, that would be soo cool!


----------



## love dubh (Jul 3, 2007)

Canonista said:


> I don't know if it's a "fetish", but I've always wanted to shave a girl "down there".
> 
> I've had a hankerin' for a bony girl, too, and I don't know why. It's kind of distressing, really. That might be too much of a perversion even for me!



I did that once, for a guy who I knew that liked it. Actually, it was kinda nice! More sensitive, beings that there's no hair to interfere. But, it's a bitch when it grows back in. 

As for me, I like being bitten. Hard. On sensitive areas like thighs, nipples, and necks. 

I like biting, especially when a guy has lovely plump lips that I can masticate. Yummo!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 4, 2007)

BBWs in blackface (even if they're already black. Try it, it's hot!) :smitten: 

Sleeping BBWs in clown suits or mime makeup :wubu: 

Playing harmonica during sex (I must have this every time!)

Owl play :blush:


----------



## elle camino (Jul 4, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Playing harmonica during sex (I must have this every time!)
> 
> Owl play :blush:



ok it is so incredibly rare that i actually 100% truthfully lol, but holy shit lollin @ this.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ok it is so incredibly rare that i actually 100% truthfully lol, but holy shit lollin @ this.



I'm with Elle. Howling here, Santa. Freak.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jul 4, 2007)

Fetish. Hmmm. What comes to mind, is my recent fascination with my husband's package. 

That's not a fetish, you say. But it IS when I torture him by grabbing him when we're waiting for the elevator. Let's just say that his jeans have a job containing him at rest, so grabbing him REALLY puts him on display. 

I have no idea why it turns me on so much to have him out walking the dogs hard. It irritates him no end. Do I stop? No, it's revenge for all the stuff he does to me, and he knows it!


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 4, 2007)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Fetish. Hmmm. What comes to mind, is my recent fascination with my husband's package.
> 
> That's not a fetish, you say. But it IS when I torture him by grabbing him when we're waiting for the elevator. Let's just say that his jeans have a job containing him at rest, so grabbing him REALLY puts him on display.
> 
> I have no idea why it turns me on so much to have him out walking the dogs hard. It irritates him no end. Do I stop? No, it's revenge for all the stuff he does to me, and he knows it!



I can sooo relate to this... I love to do this to my SO (when I have one, of course!)


----------



## supersoup (Jul 4, 2007)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Fetish. Hmmm. What comes to mind, is my recent fascination with my husband's package.
> 
> That's not a fetish, you say. But it IS when I torture him by grabbing him when we're waiting for the elevator. Let's just say that his jeans have a job containing him at rest, so grabbing him REALLY puts him on display.
> 
> I have no idea why it turns me on so much to have him out walking the dogs hard. It irritates him no end. Do I stop? No, it's revenge for all the stuff he does to me, and he knows it!





Letiahna said:


> I can sooo relate to this... I love to do this to my SO (when I have one, of course!)



yeah, count me in on this. i love to torment, bwaahahaha!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 4, 2007)

I have no idea why I didn't mention this before, but I thank you ladies for reminding me. I have a serious thing for erections in clothing--in pants, in underpants, etc. 

Very few things in life are more likely to make me go liquid and unable to talk or think.


----------



## Jes (Jul 4, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Now I knows....
> 
> And here I thought you were a "pina coladas, getting caught in the rain" fetish person.



don't act coy, spanky. you're too old to carry that off. you know full well i've sent you an engraved list of my fetishes already.

anway, i don't like coconut, and the only time I ever liked being caught out in the rain, i was 17, with a guy I had the unrequited hots for, frolicking on the street in switzerland. So unless someone can get me back there again, but this time make it REQUITED, that one will have to do.


----------



## Jes (Jul 4, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I have no idea why I didn't mention this before, but I thank you ladies for reminding me. I have a serious thing for erections in clothing--in pants, in underpants, etc.
> 
> Very few things in life are more likely to make me go liquid and unable to talk or think.



what? i was reading this...and then...I just..... 
wait, what?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2007)

I just have this thing about hairbrushes....... ooooppppssssssssss

Nevermind... wrong thread


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 4, 2007)

right right right right right thread.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 5, 2007)

Apparently, having the ability to do something to someone that no one else could do to said person is really hot to me.:batting:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 5, 2007)

My fetish is mocking other people's fetishes. Ya pervs!


----------



## MissTanna (Jul 5, 2007)

My fetish has been the same since the opening week of Star Wars (That was a long time ago in a galaxy far far away). From the moment I saw him I fell in love. I'd tell you what the sound of his voice does to me, but ummm I'll keep it clean. It's pretty amazing though 







My Ex Fiance even took a pic of him for me in downtown Philly one day. hehe:wubu: :wubu:





Not sure these are fetishes, but along the same line, I LOVE hairy men! The more hair the better. Especially hairy backs! I also love to hear a man masturbating. I don't even have to see it, just hear it, lube involved and I go wild. Whew.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 5, 2007)

MissTanna said:


> I also love to hear a man masturbating. I don't even have to see it, just hear it, lube involved and I go wild. Whew.


I'd say a similar answer for me - I don't make much noise when I do it  but I love it when I can hear the woman's moans.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 5, 2007)

oh yes, the sound is such a part of why I love male masturbation.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jul 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I have no idea why I didn't mention this before, but I thank you ladies for reminding me. I have a serious thing for erections in clothing--in pants, in underpants, etc.
> 
> Very few things in life are more likely to make me go liquid and unable to talk or think.



Is that a fetish? 'Cause if so, then yeah, I do have one.

Male masturbation, too. That doesn't seem fetish-y to me, but I like it as well.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 5, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> Is that a fetish? 'Cause if so, then yeah, I do have one.
> 
> Male masturbation, too. That doesn't seem fetish-y to me, but I like it as well.



Well, I already admitted I don't have actual fetishes.


----------



## MMcC (Jul 5, 2007)

If I told you I'd be banned. But I, too, dislike the word FETISH. 

If I have a... pecadillo, shall we say?... it would be voices. Deep, yes, but gravelly. OMG. Or throaty. Any cultured accent. My husband's voice is like a pavlovian button.

Sam Elliot. Kris Kristofferson. Alan Rickman. Brian Blessed. Oliver Reed.

*gritting teeth and rubbing hands on jeans really, really hard*

My knees... just... BUCKLE. And when a man with a voice like that is making love to me and gives me a stern request, or makes a very fierce statement... aaaaaaaaaaaaargh.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jul 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Well, I already admitted I don't have actual fetishes.



Hmm... guess I missed that. :doh:


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 5, 2007)

By saying I have the weirdest fetish it is saying I have the weirdest fetishes, which is to say that I have a weird fetish by which I am saying I am the weirdest, which provides evidence towards my weirdest fetish where by I have a fetish which is weirder than those mentioned as weird, which is to say I have a fetish which is odd and stranger, showing that I not only am weirder than thou, I am weirdest of all, there by proving I am incredibly weird making me a weirdo in so far as to say that I am amazingly different, but not only weird but the most weird of all peoples in this thread, through this I salute weirdness in addition to saying that I am weirder than all of you, that is to say I am weirdest which you cannot disprove because it is provided that I am the weirdest of the weird, by saying which I am the most odd and deranged of the insane peoples...


----------



## razor (Jul 5, 2007)

Have to agree THUNDER THIGHS RULE!!


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 8, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> Falling asleep after sex.



Mad funny!!!!!


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 8, 2007)

I have two. I have a hand fetish. Chubby/fat fingers to be exact. Manicured, of course. And Rowan.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Jul 8, 2007)

supersoup said:


> yeah, count me in on this. i love to torment, bwaahahaha!





Letiahna said:


> I can sooo relate to this... I love to do this to my SO (when I have one, of course!)



I was in a jam-packed hotel elevator one morning heading off to work. We seemed to be stopping at every floor. A woman I had never seen before who was standing in front of me turned ever so slightly and, barely moving her hand, began to fondle my package. VERY gently at first. I was surprised, but I decided to go along for the ride. She kept staring straight ahead while she played more confidently. My head was inches from hers, slightly to her side, and I watched her eyes to see if she would react. She was completely cool, but she started to play a little harder as I reacted. Her perfume was great. When we finally arrived at the lobby, she was the first one out, and she never looked back.:huh:


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 8, 2007)

MissTanna said:


> My fetish has been the same since the opening week of Star Wars (That was a long time ago in a galaxy far far away). From the moment I saw him I fell in love. I'd tell you what the sound of his voice does to me, but ummm I'll keep it clean. It's pretty amazing though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Chewbacca :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

I have this big cardboard Chewy in my room, right by my bed. I like looking at him before bedtime.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 9, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> Is that a fetish? 'Cause if so, then yeah, I do have one.
> 
> Male masturbation, too. That doesn't seem fetish-y to me, but I like it as well.



well I don't know if it's a fetish or not but that's definitely one of mine.. and also I love receiving hickeys..something about it is extremely arousing.. turn me into liquid chocolate sauce! lol :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 9, 2007)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> I was in a jam-packed hotel elevator one morning heading off to work. We seemed to be stopping at every floor. A woman I had never seen before who was standing in front of me turned ever so slightly and, barely moving her hand, began to fondle my package. VERY gently at first. I was surprised, but I decided to go along for the ride. She kept staring straight ahead while she played more confidently. My head was inches from hers, slightly to her side, and I watched her eyes to see if she would react. She was completely cool, but she started to play a little harder as I reacted. Her perfume was great. When we finally arrived at the lobby, she was the first one out, and she never looked back.:huh:




Omg... I HAVE to try this...........  


</jailed>


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 9, 2007)

Licking! Not so sure about being licked, though.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 9, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> I have two. I have a hand fetish. Chubby/fat fingers to be exact. Manicured, of course. And Rowan.




Awwwww....you are so sweet! :wubu:


----------



## Osita (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't think these are considered fetishes either, but I wanted to share and see what people have to say. See how weird I am.

Suckling a large woman's breasts. (once 10 years ago and I sill remember the feeling.)
Receiving cunnilingus
Suckling a limp penis or impotent man (lasts longer). 
Rubbing my lips all over my man. 
Being pinned down and at the mercy of a strong man/fear/slight pain. ( once and loved it)
The strength of a survivor turns me on.
A person who really cares about me as a person.


----------



## MissTanna (Jul 10, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> I love Chewbacca :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> I have this big cardboard Chewy in my room, right by my bed. I like looking at him before bedtime.




Glad I am not the only one with this fetish  Fellow wookie lover  woohoo!


----------



## Koldun (Jul 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Omg... I HAVE to try this...........
> 
> 
> </jailed>



Wow. Very interesting...


----------



## mimosa (Jul 10, 2007)

When it comes to talking about what I enjoy......I get really shy. I don't have any fetishes. But......:blush: :blush: :blush: I like to talk dirty and I also like to hear male moaning. :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 10, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> By saying I have the weirdest fetish it is saying I have the weirdest fetishes, which is to say that I have a weird fetish by which I am saying I am the weirdest, which provides evidence towards my weirdest fetish where by I have a fetish which is weirder than those mentioned as weird, which is to say I have a fetish which is odd and stranger, showing that I not only am weirder than thou, I am weirdest of all, there by proving I am incredibly weird making me a weirdo in so far as to say that I am amazingly different, but not only weird but the most weird of all peoples in this thread, through this I salute weirdness in addition to saying that I am weirder than all of you, that is to say I am weirdest which you cannot disprove because it is provided that I am the weirdest of the weird, by saying which I am the most odd and deranged of the insane peoples...


Shorter you:
"I'm not only weirder than you imagine -- I'm weirder than you _can_ imagine."

-Rusty
(only slightly weird)


----------



## FeederFemme (Jul 10, 2007)

Facial hair
Stretchmarks
Scars
Pregnancy
Dimpled butt
Spanking
Dominating
Redheads
Phone sex
Male breasts
Using a strap-on on a guy (never done it, possibly never will, but it's a fantasy nonetheless)
Long nipples
Large clits
Giving oral to my bf while he sleeps and waking him up that way

Hehe, I'm kinkier than I thought!


----------



## Tracy (Jul 10, 2007)

I love chest hair on a man and I adore a sexy butt! YUMMY


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2007)

Koldun said:


> Wow. Very interesting...



Does the part about me being handcuffed and put in jail interest you?


----------



## imfree (Jul 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does the part about me being handcuffed and put in jail interest you?



Cuffs and cells are no fun! Just remember, "Any day without human injury,
property damage, or an arrest, is a good day!"!!! Come to think of it, that
quote could be a good guideline for evaluating a prospective fetish!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 13, 2007)

Horns.

No, not goats. Tieflings. Pitty they don't exist. I'd be one...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 13, 2007)

Apparently, I need to add a few more.

Predatory grins. Evil, predatory, I-am-about-to-rip-out-your-throat-and-drink-all-your-blood grins.

Likewise, evil people. Not play-with-your-heart-and-dump-you evil, but, you know, the kind of people you wouldn't be at all surprised if they sprouted horns and turned Tiefling.

Sharpened nails. I've only encountered this a couple times, but it SO hieghtens the touch sensations. And they leave marks. Plus I've always enjoyed scratching white lines into my arms. *does so* Ahh... the burning sensation feels wonderful, both before and after... It's all tingly and painful =P


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 24, 2007)

For me, my "weird" fetish is fat calves. And no, I don't mean of the bovine variety! I don't understand it in the least, but they are the biggest turn on for me, the fatter the better.

Chris


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2007)

So nobody cares about hairbrushes as much as I do?  :doh:


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 25, 2007)

Never2fat4me said:


> For me, my "weird" fetish is fat calves. And no, I don't mean of the bovine variety! I don't understand it in the least, but they are the biggest turn on for me, the fatter the better.
> 
> Chris


I didn't have a thing for calves until maybe ten years ago when I saw the movie Used People with Shirley MacLaine and Kathy Bates. There were a lot of scenes showing Kathy's calves. DDAAAAMMMMNNN!!!!!!!! So, I'm feelin' you on that.


----------



## Midori (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't have fetishes in the traditional sense or following the general definition of the word ... HOWEVER I have strong needs and preferences that are directly tied to sexual response ... which is what I think most people are driving at here. Given that I am involved in a sub-culture of sorts anyway ... a great many alternative activities fall into the broad categories of my needs and interests. Mine include - 

*Power exchange. I am submissive NOT dominant and only respond really to the submissive role in power exchange. I am not a switch and I don't like being asked to Dom a male partner. However because of the submissive nature of my own inclinations ... I have done so in order to please my partner ... I don't like it though and it leaves me in a very disenchanted place with my partner. The relationship will generally fail to thrive after this because I need a truly natural dominant ... not one simply playing a role. (Just as a disclaimer: submissive in terms of PE does NOT equal a passive personality nor a weak personality as most Dominants regard me as a handful or a firecracker! ~laughing~)

*Voice. You might have me at hello with the right voice. ~laughing~ Deep ... sensual ... articulate ... good inflection ... commanding tone ... I'm a puddle!

*Intelligence. It's the single most erotic part of a person ... a true aphrodisiac!

*Natural Dominance. Not to be confused with being overbearing and obnoxious. I mean a Man who naturally commands attention and respect ... who turns my head when He enters a room. Not because He is a bully but because He is self assured, assertive in the right circumstances and is wholly confident. Also in that comes an inherant drive to protect. LOVE IT! 

*Interest in marital arts and philosophy. Just makes me nuts. So many of the principles are powerful and have a great moral foundation if properly applied ... I'm a sucker!

These traits can be found in many different physical packages but they are essential to me in having a strong sexual or sensual connection to the person.

&#9834;midori


----------



## MissTanna (Jul 25, 2007)

Midori said:


> I don't have fetishes in the traditional sense or following the general definition of the word ... HOWEVER I have strong needs and preferences that are directly tied to sexual response ... which is what I think most people are driving at here. Given that I am involved in a sub-culture of sorts anyway ... a great many alternative activities fall into the broad categories of my needs and interests. Mine include -
> 
> *Power exchange. I am submissive NOT dominant and only respond really to the submissive role in power exchange. I am not a switch and I don't like being asked to Dom a male partner. However because of the submissive nature of my own inclinations ... I have done so in order to please my partner ... I don't like it though and it leaves me in a very disenchanted place with my partner. The relationship will generally fail to thrive after this because I need a truly natural dominant ... not one simply playing a role. (Just as a disclaimer: submissive in terms of PE does NOT equal a passive personality nor a weak personality as most Dominants regard me as a handful or a firecracker! ~laughing~)
> 
> ...



Midori, 
I can really relate to some of the things you spoke of. I have been a Domme for many years with rl and online subs, but.....there is something to be said of a man who is naturally dominant and he doesn't even have to be a Dom! hehe It makes my head turn, it makes me feel all melty inside and I really do take notice. They are the only people that really make me feel weak in a very good way. I have always been a sucker for men in positions of power. Don't get me wrong, I do love being a Domme, but sometimes it's nice to switch it up. I guess because I am often times in the position of being protector, confident etc...that I like the thought of that being done for me as well. Oh, and I'm with you on intelligence! 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## bbwjb (Jul 26, 2007)

I love corsets, very high heels, I love tallness. 

Helena:batting:


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jul 26, 2007)

Satan costumes
Love my guy to dress up like Satan......the better the costume/makeup the harder I c*m


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 26, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Satan costumes
> Love my guy to dress up like Satan......the better the costume/makeup the harder I c*m




Something you may appreciate...years ago, in both their younger days, my wife knew George Clooney. One day he asked her what costume he should choose for a Halloween party...she told him there was only one choice for him...a devil costume. The next day he showed up at her work (where she knew him from) in full devil costume and makeup. She says she about fainted...and not because it was a surprise...LOL


----------



## fasub (Jul 26, 2007)

Honestly?, there are so many, must I list them all?


----------



## JimboÂ° (Jul 26, 2007)

I am a fan of girl who burping.........


----------



## Chuggernut (Jul 26, 2007)

Have actress Georgia Engel read pornographic literature to me?

Hey, be glad it wasn't Fran Drescher!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 26, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Satan costumes
> Love my guy to dress up like Satan......the better the costume/makeup the harder I c*m



I used to dress like Satan but I did never reicht NHL.  
I just played hockey in Sweden mostly as a goolie 

You meant as Miroslav Satan, the Slovakien guy in Buffalo didn't you   No :doh: 

Puss o kram Charlie


----------



## Carrie (Jul 26, 2007)

Chuggernut said:


> Have actress Georgia Engel read pornographic literature to me?


This may well be the most bizarre and obscure reference ever made in this community. I approve. 

(of the reference, not of the idea - eww, eww, eww. )


----------



## pgsmith (Jul 26, 2007)

Mine is to be dominated, I just want to be used by a large curvy woman.

Is that bad?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 26, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Satan costumes
> Love my guy to dress up like Satan......the better the costume/makeup the harder I c*m



You should watch Legend. =3

You can barely detect the Tim Curry.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 26, 2007)

I love to be bitten, wrestled, grabbed at, and sometimes, hit. I also enjoy IMMENSELY a deep, masculine voice. Hell, I'd be content to frig away while the guy reads "Les Mis."


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 26, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I love to be bitten, wrestled, grabbed at, and sometimes, hit. I also enjoy IMMENSELY a deep, masculine voice. Hell, I'd be content to frig away while the guy reads "Les Mis."




:blink:


----------



## Rowan (Jul 28, 2007)

I too like to be bitten...but i am definitely a biter too


----------



## love dubh (Jul 28, 2007)

Rowan said:


> I too like to be bitten...but i am definitely a biter too



Same here. I love nom nomming on people.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 29, 2007)

I love watching women get dressed. Yes, I said dressed. There's something so beautiful about a woman putting clothes on. Of course, I don't think it's weird, but everyone I know does, so I posted it. Oh, Rowan, you can bite me all day!!!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 29, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> I love watching women get dressed. Yes, I said dressed. There's something so beautiful about a woman putting clothes on. Of course, I don't think it's weird, but everyone I know does, so I posted it. Oh, Rowan, you can bite me all day!!!!!!



Careful what you ask for...i can definitely get a bit rough sometimes (especially if tipsy lol)


----------



## pgsmith (Jul 29, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Careful what you ask for...i can definitely get a bit rough sometimes (especially if tipsy lol)



How is that a bad thing? Wear that black dress you posted in the pic/w clothes post and you could do anything to me you would want


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 30, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Careful what you ask for...i can definitely get a bit rough sometimes (especially if tipsy lol)


I have a very high tollerance for pain as long as you're involved. Having said that, whatchya drinkin', I'm buyin'!!!


----------



## Paw Paw (Jul 30, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> I love watching women get dressed. Yes, I said dressed. There's something so beautiful about a woman putting clothes on. Of course, I don't think it's weird, but everyone I know does, so I posted it. Oh, Rowan, you can bite me all day!!!!!!




I feel the same way. A semi-dressed woman will get me going a lot quicker than one that is nude.

I know why. When I was young, my aunt had a lot of friends that would change in front of me. 

But, I think my weirdest fetish, is that I like to bathe the ladies. Something about bubbles on a wet fleshy body. I also like a woman who is just washed, but has a sheen of sweat. You know, like from humidity.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Tina (Jul 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> BBWs in blackface (even if they're already black. Try it, it's hot!) :smitten:
> 
> Sleeping BBWs in clown suits or mime makeup :wubu:
> 
> ...


So, Joy, you must have had an interesting visit when you went to San Fran, eh?


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> I also like a woman who is just washed, but has a sheen of sweat. You know, like from humidity.
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.



drop by my house--i'm showering every 4 hours, and sweating every minute in between! 

i like thinking of myself as young and innocent and just being taught the ways of the world...


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So nobody cares about hairbrushes as much as I do?  :doh:



I can always find one to use  :smitten:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 31, 2007)

Rowan said:


> I too like to be bitten...but i am definitely a biter too



I would SO love to nibble on your calves... (See - we can combine our fetishes!)

Chris :smitten:


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> So, Joy, you must have had an interesting visit when you went to San Fran, eh?


Oh yes......I learned so much from Russ while I was there, from how to play "Let's Get It On" on harmonica, to the mating call of the great horned owl, and many other things that wouldn't be proper to discuss around sensitive ears. When he comes here to visit, I'm going to teach him Etta James love songs on the jug so he can accompany me on the harmonica. It will be totally hot. :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm certain Russ will enjoy the whole jug thing, immensely. But don't forget the juice harp!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> So, Joy, you must have had an interesting visit when you went to San Fran, eh?



The owl play was the toughest part, Tina. I was there hiding under the covers going, "Who! Who!" for like half an hour, which for me is the sexy turn-on and building up part. She seemed to like the hooting at first but after a while she was just rolling her eyes. My roommate and neighbors must be getting tired of hearing the harmonica too.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 6, 2007)

There are many fetishes I can have with someone, but in order to enjoy them, my first and foremost one must be fulfilled - 

Sorry if someones mentioned this already, but - 

Guys In Glasses. Mmmmm... I just zone in on them in a club! 
I know its a preference thing, but I do have a soft spot for geeks, and generally with geeks come glasses. 

Past G.I.G pinups have included Daniel Jackson (in Stargate- both film and series) Christian Slater in 'Pump up the volume', Giles in Buffy, and you can imagine my wild and frothy state at the sight of the Legal aged Harry Potter.


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> I'm certain Russ will enjoy the whole jug thing, immensely. But don't forget the juice harp!



DIRTY BIRDIE.







true.


----------



## VVET (Aug 6, 2007)

Have a VERY pear-shaped gal change bodies with me


----------



## gwydion (Aug 6, 2007)

Gotta go with feet. Don't know why - I suppose if I did know why, it wouldn't be a very good fetish though.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 6, 2007)

I like to have my fingernails filed. While sky-diving. In an Abe Lincoln costume. 


GOSH, having sex while doing those three simultaneously is just about the only way I can get off these days.


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 7, 2007)

Mmmm I'll agree with Dream on the Satan costume fetish. I really get off on demonic lovin'.
I think I chose my mate, not only because he's the biggest pervert I know, but because he looks like a cross between 'ole split hoof, and Vlad Tepes aka Dracula. If only I could get him to don some horns and red stage makeup I'd be in hog heaven.
He's already a first class biter. That's a big fetish for me. I love to be bitten during sex, or strangled, depending on my mood. lol
I also have a thing for tough guys, long hair, tattoos, the smell of whiskey on a man's breath, motorcycles, and other things I can't really get into as they're probably illegal. lol


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmmm...not fetishes as the word is defined...but definite turn-ons:

Men who are VERY vocal when receiving oral

Nipples..male..female..just LOVE sucking on them

The sound of flesh slapping together during sex

Watching a man masturbate

Having the backs of my knees licked and bitten

Pull my hair and I'm yours forever

Nibbling on my partner's jaw...that sweet curve right in front of the ear


will add more later...must get fresh air:happy:


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 10, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Hmmmm...not fetishes as the word is defined...but definite turn-ons:
> 
> Men who are VERY vocal when receiving oral
> 
> ...



OMG you sexy freak you :shocked: :smitten: :blink:


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 10, 2007)

pgsmith said:


> OMG you sexy freak you :shocked: :smitten: :blink:




Oh yeah...and being called names! I'm wet now!! :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 12, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Oh yeah...and being called names! I'm wet now!! :blush:




Seeing you say you're wet makes me..........








































dream about your eyebrows :smitten:


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG! I SO wanna be all up on those eyebrows of yours. Want me some hawt eyebrow secks! :eat2:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 12, 2007)

hmm, weirdest . . . probably joint rolling, yeah I have a thing about girls who roll their own and especially spliffs, I've been seeing an increase of them in southampton as well, though unfortuanetly mainly at the gay clubs, I don't really have alot of straight friends, so yeah smoking but with preparation I guess, hmm I guess I don't sound too weird, holy shit its nearly 5am, bye


----------



## joeantonio25 (Aug 13, 2007)

I like pregnant woman how wet they get as you go down on them!, a little ass smacking to pull her hair while deep in, giving oral for days till i look like a glazed doughnut, teesing the clit just sliding ontop without full penetration till she cant take it anymore and demands full entry hmmm much much more im very kinky!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 13, 2007)

joeantonio25 said:


> I like pregnant woman how wet they get as you go down on them!, a little ass smacking to pull her hair while deep in, giving oral for days till i look like a glazed doughnut, teesing the clit just sliding ontop without full penetration till she cant take it anymore and demands full entry hmmm much much more im very kinky!




I will make you mine!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 13, 2007)

It just hit me a few days ago..I may have a tooth fetish.
Weird un-perfect teeth: think Amy Winehouse, Steve Buscemi, Kirsten Dunst,Prince William and Johnny Depp in _Pirates of the Caribbean_.

It's weird....but yeah, I think I like it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 14, 2007)

That's my hairbrush....... 

*looks at Monique and grins*


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 15, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Oh yeah...and being called names! I'm wet now!! :blush:



So you forgot one then LOL


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 15, 2007)

pgsmith said:


> So you forgot one then LOL




I SAID that there was more but I needed AIR!  
Now... come nibble behind my knees and call me names.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 16, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I SAID that there was more but I needed AIR!
> Now... come nibble behind my knees and call me names.



Well then get your ass on the bed you little slut (grabs hair and throws onto bed face down, starts biting back of knee)


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 16, 2007)

Not too odd, I was actually just reading some thoughts on just this topic in an unrelated blog--minutes ago, in fact .



Missblueyedeath said:


> It just hit me a few days ago..I may have a tooth fetish.
> Weird un-perfect teeth: think Amy Winehouse, Steve Buscemi, Kirsten Dunst,Prince William and Johnny Depp in _Pirates of the Caribbean_.
> 
> It's weird....but yeah, I think I like it.



Also, (no, I know it isn't a fetish) I have a thing for guys with noses that are disproportionately large for their faces. (I may already have posted this :blush: )


----------



## safunguy06 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a fetish for massive thighs......makes me weak and happy all at the same time....


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 16, 2007)

Not a fetish, but an intense liking of:

Redheaded women - and all the shades there of

Big thighs
Big bottoms
Big hips
I get sooo weak when I'm around them

Intelligent women
I like that I won't have to explain my jokes

Women that will talk with me 

there are others...let me get some courage to get them down


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 16, 2007)

pgsmith said:


> Well then get your ass on the bed you little slut (grabs hair and throws onto bed face down, starts biting back of knee)




I love you!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 16, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I love you!!!




that is hot....he makes me want to pull my hairbrush out.....*grins wickedly before stroking Mellie's eyebrows*


----------



## hollyfo (Aug 16, 2007)

gas masks.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> that is hot....he makes me want to pull my hairbrush out.....*grins wickedly before stroking Mellie's eyebrows*



You are the bestest Mistress EVAH! :wubu:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 17, 2007)

I love hands... Reasonably large, clean, attractive, well manicured, masculine hands. 

Guys with girly fingers scare me!


----------



## gwydion (Aug 17, 2007)

Oooh Oooh, I thought of another one! For some reason that I can't really explain, I really find it very sexy when I see a beautiful woman dressed in _comfortable_ underclothes. Hanes Her Way kind of stuff - all cottony and soft, and just, comfy and soft. For some reason, that is _really_ hot IMHO.

We desperately need a plus size Hanes Her Way. Hell yes.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 17, 2007)

i love bald heads and accents....


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 18, 2007)

gwydion said:


> Oooh Oooh, I thought of another one! For some reason that I can't really explain, I really find it very sexy when I see a beautiful woman dressed in _comfortable_ underclothes. Hanes Her Way kind of stuff - all cottony and soft, and just, comfy and soft. For some reason, that is _really_ hot IMHO.
> 
> We desperately need a plus size Hanes Her Way. Hell yes.


 
Kinda like that new Fruit of the Loom commercial? The 4th girl, looks like she has a thick, squishy muffin top, she = :eat2:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 18, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> i love bald heads and accents....



In Australia I would have an accent. Does that work?


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 18, 2007)

(ok, so i posted this twice, grrr)


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 18, 2007)

it said fetishes, not do you HAVE to have them, lol...just something i have found i like, lol


----------



## Britannia (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a few, I think.

Hands. I can stare at them and run my fingers over them for hours. I love all sorts, and I love cupping them against my face and kissing the palms.

Nothing's as inconceivably sexy as a plump, pregnant woman. I'm not actually attracted to them as in I want to have sex with them, but I think they're fucking gorgeous and it actually makes me wet to think that I will be that one day (hopefully).

Milking... I love having a man's head on my chest, holding his head as he suckles. It's a gorgeous feeling.

And I have an oral complex. I always need something in my mouth, and if you run your fingertips along my lips you have more sexual control over me than chains would.

... Yup.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 18, 2007)

Armpits. Clean shaven armpits on women. I mean _groooowwwwwlll!!_ Pheromone heaven.

Did I mention this before? If so then I'm embarrassed all over again (but not embarrassed enough to prevent me from posting this fact a third time next month).

Freaknasty Les


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 18, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> OMG! I SO wanna be all up on those eyebrows of yours. Want me some hawt eyebrow secks! :eat2:



Oh SHITE!! You're into full-bodied eyebrows too?? Back in the late 70s I was sooo in love with Brooke Shields for her eyebrows alone!! A woman with her unplucked eyebrows looks so natural and a bit aggressive even! The whole plucked thing kills it for me. It makes a woman look fake and plastic, kind of like a cheap date on Prom night.

You are crazy sexy CaMellie. We may have to create an award for you here.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 19, 2007)

OK, well truthfully there's no single physical attribute for me, but a really bright, sassy woman really floats my boat. A smart-ass who not only talks back but challenges me heads up. A good subtle tease and honest coyness are both also good. As I come to think of it (NPI) one physical aspect does kinda stroke me up; a woman who blushes easily and well, especially from a thoughtful compliment.

May not be the kinkiest ever but when we're talking about what will stop you in your tracks and make you pay attention till you're broke, those get my vote.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> that is hot....he makes me want to pull my hairbrush out.....*grins wickedly before stroking Mellie's eyebrows*



Yeah...work on that rat nest....




I post right after a man talks about smartasses..hmmmmmmmmm......wonder if he likes sucking toes...JUST wondering...sheesh...


----------



## Im me (Aug 19, 2007)

Females dominating men, ass worship, golden showers, chains, cuffs, eating my lady out, nipple sucking, nibbling, licking, nibbling on ear lobes, adoring Mellie, hearing my woman moan and scream, doing what I'm told, rim jobs, french kissing, being attatched to my collar, giving massages, giving foot rubs, getting scratched behind the ear, being tickled, sitting behind my woman. Yes I'm weird but Mellie loves it!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 19, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Okay...im a freak and a half...my biggest fetish.......
> 
> 
> ready for it?...
> ...



Well, you are not alone... I love soft downy earlobes (but wouldnt class it as a fetish) as a kid I used to sit for hours stroking big, plump, soft and downy earlobes..even strangers on the bus!!

I have learn't to contain my lobe strokings and save it for an occasional stroke of my hunky chunkies whilst dropping off at night...


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 19, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> You are crazy sexy CaMellie. We may have to create an award for you here.



How about the Super Sized Globes 'O Heaven award? Or the Gimme Hawt Eyebrow Secks award? Either one will do! kthnxbai :bow:


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 19, 2007)

Im me said:


> Females dominating men, ass worship, golden showers, chains, cuffs, eating my lady out, nipple sucking, nibbling, licking, nibbling on ear lobes, adoring Mellie, hearing my woman moan and scream, doing what I'm told, rim jobs, french kissing, being attatched to my collar, giving massages, giving foot rubs, getting scratched behind the ear, being tickled, sitting behind my woman. Yes I'm weird but Mellie loves it!





Yes! Yes Mellie loves it indeed! :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Aug 25, 2007)

All right.

it's recently come to my attention that something that I loved as a child, something I wanted to pick up and cuddle, and something I STILL want to hold and love, may require an intervention from Dr. Freud.

Slimey. The worm. From Sesame Street. You know, Oscar's only friend. From the first moment I saw him, I think I thought he was my perfect counterpart. I just had this overwhelming desire to pet him. And, I still think he's the cutest thing ever.

I don't know if it was his quiet simplicity, or his cute shape (this is where the good Dr. comes in), or the fact that he befriended the unbefriendable, but damnit, I LOVE THAT WORM.

It's the love that dare not speak it's name. But it's real. So very, very real.


----------



## Jes (Aug 25, 2007)

awww, don't leave me twisting in the wind people! doesn't anyone else have a crush on that adorable little striped guy?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 25, 2007)

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> Well, you are not alone... I love soft downy earlobes (but wouldnt class it as a fetish) as a kid I used to sit for hours stroking big, plump, soft and downy earlobes..even strangers on the bus!!
> 
> I have learn't to contain my lobe strokings and save it for an occasional stroke of my hunky chunkies whilst dropping off at night...




Well..im pretty sure where my earlobe thing came from (wont tell the story cuz it would scare some people lol) but i used to hold my younger brothers down so i could play with their ears! LOL Even now...im always playing with the ears of my ex when he's around...cant help it....mmmmm earlobes. :eat2:


----------



## joeantonio25 (Sep 4, 2007)

ive always had a thing for cumming inside a woman and watching it drip out makes me very horny just thinking of it hair pulling bitting blind folds oral while driving very nice also boy gotta go take a cold shower now!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 4, 2007)

Jes said:


> awww, don't leave me twisting in the wind people! doesn't anyone else have a crush on that adorable little striped guy?



I was always amazed at how Oscar could fit an elephant and a bathtub inside the trashcan. And how Oscar was always trying to teach Slimey how to do tricks.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 4, 2007)

ummmmm:blink: ..


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 11, 2007)

joeantonio25 said:


> ive always had a thing for cumming inside a woman and watching it drip out makes me very horny just thinking of it hair pulling bitting blind folds oral while driving very nice also boy gotta go take a cold shower now!



:doh: errrrrrrrr cheers for sharing!


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2007)

joeantonio25 said:


> ive always had a thing for cumming inside a woman and watching it drip out makes me very horny just thinking of it hair pulling bitting blind folds oral while driving very nice also boy gotta go take a cold shower now!



honey, periods are free!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 11, 2007)

are there any fetishes that are "weirder" than others?? Aren't they all "weird" to begin with, and that's why they are fetishes?


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2007)

so we're saying i'm the only one who ever had a soul-shaking crush on a Muppet. All right, fine.


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> so we're saying i'm the only one who ever had a soul-shaking crush on a Muppet. All right, fine.



I had a childhood crush on Miss Piggy from the Muppets. OK. You are the first people to know. 
...There you go Jes. How's that for solidarity. (Medieval historians have to stick together).


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> I had a childhood crush on Miss Piggy from the Muppets. OK. You are the first people to know.
> ...There you go Jes. How's that for solidarity. (Medieval historians have to stick together).



that's right! but only b/c no one else will have us...



Sadly my crush isn't so much a childhood one as a 'i still love him desperately' one.


----------



## Keb (Sep 11, 2007)

There are girls who -don't- have a crush on Kermie?


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 12, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Okay...im a freak and a half...my biggest fetish.......
> 
> 
> ready for it?...
> ...



Well join my freakoid fetish club then Rowan as I have been LOVIN plump downy earlobes since I was a kid...I YUB to RUB THEM!!

:wubu:


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 12, 2007)

Keb said:


> There are girls who -don't- have a crush on Kermie?



:wubu: nahhhhhhhhhhh I would definatly have a crush on the pig!


----------



## clubkong (Sep 17, 2007)

I for one just love feet. I have had a foot fetish ever since i was a child i think. And I've always prefered full figured women. BBW usually take a lot of care of their feet. I've also really enjoyed kinky roleplays these past years that involves BBW, feet and food. Weird but very kinky for me.
I love roleplaying the "hungry chef" who eyes a beautiful big babe as his potential dinner. Rubbing oil over the luscious body, nibbling the plump toes, etc. I really love imagining a BBW posing on a dinner table as a willing main course, or a juicy "butterball" ready for the oven :eat2: 
LOL
I do reinstate that my fetish is only exiting for me as a roleplay. 
I really don't enjoy hardcore biting, gory, degrading or anything else past that LOL

So there, thats one "Weird fetish" for you guys LOL

Cheers

Clubkong


----------



## candygodiva (Sep 19, 2007)

Jes said:


> so we're saying i'm the only one who ever had a soul-shaking crush on a Muppet. All right, fine.



Oh you're not alone Jes...I had a lil crush on Rowlf The Dog as a kid.


----------



## safunguy06 (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a crush on Ms. Piggy....her long flowing hair, her round soft pillowy body, and those big beautiful eyes....WOW


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 27, 2007)

Those little troll dolls. It's their hair. So damn beautiful. 

View attachment messageblue.jpg


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a looking fetish, I'm addicted to it, I try and do it everytime I look at a girl when she's talking, I found that I have a particular way of looking at someone giving them my complete attention and full eye contact, when I look at women they usually play with their hair or hands and gaze back and its a really sugar sweet feeling but I have a feeling it might get me in deep shit as it's working on all the women at work (not like working as in they all try and tear my clothes off, but working as I get nice looks back from them, some a bit more but I shan't divulge anymore, incase they are watching) including my boss (who is smoking hot bbw verging on ssbbw)
does anyone have any experience in this situation and girls how does it feel when a guy gives you his full attention and listens to what you are saying instead of pretending to listen, is eye contact good or is it dangerous to anyone whom doesn't have the confidence to back it up?


----------



## Tad (Sep 27, 2007)

candygodiva said:


> > Originally Posted by Jes
> > so we're saying i'm the only one who ever had a soul-shaking crush on a Muppet. All right, fine.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I had a crush on any of the muppets, I just desperately wanted to be one of them, or friends with them, or something. Perhaps the real thing that brough my wife and I together was our mutual love of the muppets. We still short-hand people with the muppets ("She is just so....like the critics on the muppets, know what I mean? Oh yah, I know what you mean!"). We also use 'muppet' as a pet name for each other.

--Ed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2007)

Keb said:


> There are girls who -don't- have a crush on Kermie?



I didn't though.............I would have done those two old guys up in the balcony instead  


just kidding because I would have let the frog watch too 



</verydirtymuppetgirl>


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I didn't though.............I would have done those two old guys up in the balcony instead
> 
> 
> just kidding because I would have let the frog watch too
> ...



Oh God, one can only imagine what those two would have to say about it afterwards...


----------



## PhatChk (Sep 27, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I have a looking fetish, I'm addicted to it, I try and do it everytime I look at a girl when she's talking, I found that I have a particular way of looking at someone giving them my complete attention and full eye contact, when I look at women they usually play with their hair or hands and gaze back and its a really sugar sweet feeling but I have a feeling it might get me in deep shit as it's working on all the women at work (not like working as in they all try and tear my clothes off, but working as I get nice looks back from them, some a bit more but I shan't divulge anymore, incase they are watching) including my boss (who is smoking hot bbw verging on ssbbw)
> does anyone have any experience in this situation and girls how does it feel when a guy gives you his full attention and listens to what you are saying instead of pretending to listen, is eye contact good or is it dangerous to anyone whom doesn't have the confidence to back it up?



I love when a guy pays attention to me. I get this adrenaline rush. I feel sexy, confident, playful.. I just LOVE IT!! :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 28, 2007)

AH HA! so it does work! I don't mean it in a scheming way I mean because you can't feign paying proper attention and I wouldn't want to do that unless I was a sit-com character who was married in which case it would pretty much be breaking universal televison law not to feign paying attention, I'm really getting into this eye contact thing its like you can feel a real connection like some kinda gravity only more like emotional gravity if you catch my eye, I mean drift


----------



## candygodiva (Sep 28, 2007)

edx said:


> I don't think I had a crush on any of the muppets, I just desperately wanted to be one of them, or friends with them, or something. Perhaps the real thing that brough my wife and I together was our mutual love of the muppets. We still short-hand people with the muppets ("She is just so....like the critics on the muppets, know what I mean? Oh yah, I know what you mean!"). We also use 'muppet' as a pet name for each other.
> 
> --Ed




aww that's so sweet.


----------



## PhatChk (Sep 28, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> AH HA! so it does work! I don't mean it in a scheming way I mean because you can't feign paying proper attention and I wouldn't want to do that unless I was a sit-com character who was married in which case it would pretty much be breaking universal televison law not to feign paying attention, I'm really getting into this eye contact thing its like you can feel a real connection like some kinda gravity only more like emotional gravity if you catch my eye, I mean drift



It def. works! That connection is what make everything 10x better. Keep doing it! Every girl will lusting after you. :kiss2: :batting:


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 29, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Okay...im a freak and a half...my biggest fetish.......
> 
> 
> ready for it?...
> ...


You will probably love the Ferengis.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 29, 2007)

RevolOggerp said:


> You will probably love the Ferengis.


 Plus the Ferengi don't allow their females to wear clothing. I have to wonder what it would be like a ladies clothing-optional Lane Bryant ...maybe, just maybe it might be a little slice of heaven.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 29, 2007)

nekkid is wonderful....


----------



## Suze (Sep 30, 2007)

i have a thing for strong dialects :wubu:


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 3, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Plus the Ferengi don't allow their females to wear clothing. I have to wonder what it would be like a ladies clothing-optional Lane Bryant ...maybe, just maybe it might be a little slice of heaven.


I can see their advertisement...

"LANE BRYANT: The best place to get your clothes for free! Nothing to offer for practically nothing!"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure if its a fetish or not but certain accents just really make me hot. I also have a thing about necks and kissing and sucking them but here is the weirdest thing of all, Im gay but there is definately something to be said about a hairy chest on a man. I just love to run my fingers/hand all over a nice hairy chest . :blink:


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 3, 2007)

Here are some of my turn-ons and fetishes

I like being squashed by a really fat woman someone who is 400lbs or heavier.

Sit on my lap

Sit om my chest

lay on top of me (be sure to bear ALL your weight on me)

I like to kiss the area behind the knees

I have a fat fettish. I like the ginormous woman. The bigger she is the more I want her. It is all about the BIG. Big hips, big arms, big legs, big belly. I cannot possibly see myself with a skinny girl -- yuk.

Bumping: throw that weight around girl bump me with your hips, bump me with your ass, bump me with your belly.

Breaking: A broken chair is a hell of a turn on for me especially if I am in the chair when you break it.

Eating out. I love eating pussy :kiss2:


Dravenhawk


----------



## fasteddie1 (Nov 5, 2007)

More than a few votes for male masturbation.

Try going to an adult bookstore...they have something called "buddy booths."


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 5, 2007)

Alright I'll 'fess....

I don't know if it's a fetish but it's a turn on...Extreme age differences: Younger men, older men. I'm not talking underaged or grandpa here but like a man in his late 40s or early 50s or a guy in his early 20s. I've never dated anyone "older" or "younger" but yeah the thought does something for me. :blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Nov 5, 2007)

the list:

-feet. sucking toes, massaging, etc. love it.
i feel like i've done this list before...oh well.
-weight gain - the bigger, the better. obviously to an extent, cuz what's in my head isn't even humanly possible, heh, but you know.
-face sitting - bring it on!
-eating out - on occasion...usually i just like to cook at home
-pumas - ive masturbated to the thought of sportie la's puma section.
-bondage - i mean the hardcore 50 ft. of rope japanese stuff.


----------



## fasteddie1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh, and my odd fetish...pee.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 5, 2007)

fasteddie1 said:


> Oh, and my odd fetish...pee.



Not um odd...nope 
:blush:


----------



## RevolOggerp (Nov 9, 2007)

I like women with curvy big butts and big breasts.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 9, 2007)

RevolOggerp said:


> I like women with curvy big butts and big breasts.




Well considering the site you are posting this on, How is it a weird fetish???


----------



## balletguy (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are a few....tights,spandex,really anything lycra....i wear and i love to admire women while they are wearing. i know so weird


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Alright I'll 'fess....
> 
> I don't know if it's a fetish but it's a turn on...Extreme age differences: Younger men, older men. I'm not talking underaged or grandpa here but like a man in his late 40s or early 50s or a guy in his early 20s. I've never dated anyone "older" or "younger" but yeah the thought does something for me. :blush::blush::blush::blush:



I adore older men. Younger men, no, sorry.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I adore older men. Younger men, no, sorry.



I am starting to appreciate the older men also. I think that they know how to treat a woman better.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 9, 2007)

Girls with brass knuckles. 
Girls in sombreros.
Girls dressed as Pee Wee Herman.

That's the top 3 right there...:blush:

You want a serious answer?
You've come to the wrong guy!
Maybe I'll actually give a proper answer eventually... maybe.


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 6, 2008)

Definately ears for me ... i love elbows.. knuckles.. squeezing and soon to love squishing hot men.. hahaha

personal joke

:smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

Necks...LOVE LOVE LOVE to bite em, nibble on em, suck em....OMG

The area between the underside of your wrist and inner elbow.....so soft...love to take my nails and gently scratch, up and down....lightly, almost a tickle....but SUCH a turn on....

The backside of the knee...I could munch there for hours....

And...of course....giving oral....love it!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I adore older men. Younger men, no, sorry.





mimosa said:


> I am starting to appreciate the older men also. I think that they know how to treat a woman better.


Wow... older men!? I always suspected you two were kinky... I bet you'd even go so far as to watch them play golf!  





ThikJerseyChik said:


> Necks...LOVE LOVE LOVE to bite em, nibble on em, suck em....OMG
> 
> ...



Yes necks... I think a nice soft plump neck is sexy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Wow... older men!? I always suspected you two were kinky... I bet you'd even go so far as to watch them play golf!




Yeah, I think they're really kinky with that older man love thing........ 





*runs back to the Calling all Youngsters thread to prowl for fresh meat*


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 6, 2008)

cheetos and pictures of mr rogers - warhol style


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> cheetos and pictures of mr rogers - warhol style





This is so hot... especially when I think of how masculine Mr Rogers was whenever he changed his girly sneakers into house shoes and his jacket to a sweater. :wubu:




I thought he was a sissy....even when I was four years old :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 6, 2008)

Women in Burger King crowns. 

Also, those giant ears you can buy in novelty stores.


----------



## Lazerus72 (Apr 6, 2008)

mine is bbw in leather/latex and very high heels


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sniffing my mans armpits after a hard days work...and yes I'm serious :blush:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 7, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> The area between the underside of your wrist and inner elbow.....so soft...love to take my nails and gently scratch, up and down....lightly, almost a tickle....but SUCH a turn on....


 
Agreed, so very much. I love being scratched ever so lightly on my arms and neck... when I was younger I used to scratch my arms until they were covered in nasty white lines... felt SO damn good...


----------



## WildFox500 (Apr 7, 2008)

Redheads are the hottest thing ever. Someone once told me that they're due to die out in 40 or 50 years. I have no idea how true that is, but it made me crawl up in the fetal position for a few hours regardless.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 7, 2008)

I met a girl who has a thing for men with big noses. We were both sitting on the same couch and she looked over and said you have a perfect nose. I looked over and said," Thanks?" with a little laugh. She explained she loves men with big noses, the bigger the better. But she thinks women should have small dainty ones. I had heard of people who have the nose fetish before, but I had never met someone till that day.

I don't think this is a fetish, it's just something that really turns me on. I love tickling/pinching a guy to rile him up and get him playfully annoyed so he will start to play fight back and get aggressive with me and take charge. I can't explain how hot it is when a man has me pinned down and looks at me like," you shouldn't have done that you naughty girl." 

Also role playing, LOVE IT! And Fat talk. hehe


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 7, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> You should watch Legend. =3
> 
> You can barely detect the Tim Curry.


Funny you would say that.........I've actually priced what it would cost to have my hubby professionally dressed in the Devil from the movie "Legend" costume just like Tim Curry was dressed so I can actually spend the night with the Devil from the movie "Legend". It's not cheap but so worth it....I hope to some day make this a fantasy I've lived out. Gotta get a man first though lol


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 7, 2008)

_I love tickling/pinching a guy to rile him up and get him playfully annoyed so he will start to play fight back and get aggressive with me and take charge. I can't explain how hot it is when a man has me pinned down and looks at me like," you shouldn't have done that you naughty girl." _ 


hehehehe it's so arousing isn't it


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah, I think they're really kinky with that older man love thing........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you'd rather be the babysitter than a nurse, eh...!?  I'll have you know that us old guys are much better looking now-a-days than we used to be! With our healthier lifestyles... better hair care products... moisturizers... We're a lot better looking than in the past!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 8, 2008)

Leather play, skunking, pulling the blinds, and poodle-balling.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 8, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Leather play, skunking, pulling the blinds, and poodle-balling.


heh...that was a dumb joke, those who asked (see 3:30-3:50)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 8, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> So you'd rather be the babysitter than a nurse, eh...!?  I'll have you know that us old guys are much better looking now-a-days than we used to be! With our healthier lifestyles... better hair care products... moisturizers... We're a lot better looking than in the past!




Yeah....and you older guys are also all taken...que sra sra....I guess that means I will just have to suffer through with those nubile younger guys :batting: :eat2:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah....and you older guys are also all taken...que sra sra....I guess that means I will just have to suffer through with those nubile younger guys :batting: :eat2:




Oh man! I am SO gonna rep you once this stupid 24 hour thing is done. :wubu:


----------



## rita.jones56 (Apr 9, 2008)

Definitely older men


----------



## tinytoddy (Mar 3, 2010)

Wearing womens panties, especially when they are too big!! 

View attachment big panties.jpg


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Mar 4, 2010)

Even though it's never happened to me I'm pretty sure being dominated is a huge turn on for me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2010)

Me wanting to do Ricky Martin is pretty damn weird.....


----------



## Micara (Mar 9, 2010)

Black Clark Kent-style glasses on a guy. Wowza. :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 10, 2010)

I honestly don't know if I have any fetishes. I might not have any.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 10, 2010)

/*quote*// I am starting to appreciate the older men also. I think that they know how to treat a woman better//*quote*/



depends on the man 

My only "fetishes" that I know of... I like to bite (not to draw blood or cause pain or anything...hahaha) and I kind of like my hair grabbed and pulled... up near the roots/scalp (but not too hard)


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 10, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> depends on the man
> 
> My only "fetishes" that I know of... *I like to bite (not to draw blood or cause pain or anything*...hahaha) and I kind of like my hair grabbed and pulled... up near the roots/scalp (but not too hard) :blush:



Yes, yes....biting is good!


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Yes, yes....biting is good!



darn it K... you got me before I could edit...hahaha :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 10, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> darn it K... you got me before I could edit...hahaha :blush:



Ooops, sorry B....got excited that I am not the only one that likes to chomp


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ooops, sorry B....got excited that I am not the only one that likes to chomp




nope... you are not the only one


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 28, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Me wanting to do Ricky Martin is pretty damn weird.....



No it's not lol. Waking up at 3:30am and going to the city to fight crowds and wait for a very slight chance of getting an autograph and really just end up watching him exit the radio station, wave and get in a car is pretty damn weird. And crazy. People do crazy stuff when they're young. 

My weirdest fetish probably isn't weird but the combination of a backwards baseball cap and glasses just gets my libido going every time. When guys wear baseball jerseys with a matching cap, oh my. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> /*quote*// I am starting to appreciate the older men also. I think that they know how to treat a woman better//*quote*/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. Biter, back shredder, like getting hair pulled, and also I make a lot of noise, like filthy language and spankings when I'm bad.


----------



## patmcf (Apr 28, 2010)

Definitely the Belly.


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 29, 2010)

plumpness, softness and warmness, I really have a strong kinesthetic part. I feel things easier with hugs, handshake, kisses and massages.

Also, eyes are definitely an obsession. I like to contemplate the eyes of someone. Someone who tries to seduce me with her eyes, got me at 95% The rest is her personal seducing arguments.

The weirdest would be the "bitting kiss". It gives more sensation but it lets a red spot where you kiss Xd


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Apr 29, 2010)

OK this is sooo probably nothing like anyone else, but i have a major thing for squeezing spots, its like ewww but WOW how amazing


----------



## balletguy (Apr 29, 2010)

tight clothes on larger women


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 29, 2010)

a lady wearing a fur coat.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 29, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> a lady wearing a fur coat.



Gilmorris would be unhappy about that!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 29, 2010)

when women in public slip there shoes off....i know weird huh:wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 29, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Gilmorris would be unhappy about that!



faux fur works for me too


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Apr 29, 2010)

too many to list...but a good pg-13 one would be hair...i could run my hands through hair 24/7...touching it, brushing it, washing it....:smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 29, 2010)

balletguy said:


> when women in public slip there shoes off....i know weird huh:wubu:


Not weird at all.


----------



## Adrian (Apr 30, 2010)

I am another one who has the desire to suck a woman's breast. I am not an adult baby nor, am I seeking a mommy. I do feel sucking or suckling (a difference in jaw motion) is a very intimate connection to a woman.
While some might consider this a fetish, personally I don't. Just one of many types of desires and or needs.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't know if it's weird but I like:

Cleft chins

Sideburns

The V of a man's abdomen

Tall men, with handsome faces,with long limbs and a beer belly like my boyfriend, lol


----------



## george83 (Jul 5, 2010)

ShazzyBombshell said:


> OK this is sooo probably nothing like anyone else, but i have a major thing for squeezing spots, its like ewww but WOW how amazing



I LOVE LOVE LOVE squeezings spots :smitten:

Every time I'm in the bathroom I always to look in the mirror to see if I have any to squeeze!

Just the feeling you get when the puss comes out is fantastic lol TMI I know


----------



## bigbuttfan (Dec 13, 2010)

With a name like mine you all know what I like....BIG BUTT'S and wonderful big thighs to go with them:smitten:I adore all you Big Women and especially the pear shaped ones.

PS Other fetish will remain unknown,unless you contact me to find out.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't think it's "weird" but... I love... MEN! :wubu: LOL! Being around them, talking to them, flirting with them and most of all, getting attention from them! Any volunteers? lol


----------



## VVET (Dec 19, 2010)

SuperMishe said:


> Don't think it's "weird" but... I love... MEN! :wubu: LOL! Being around them, talking to them, flirting with them and most of all, getting attention from them! Any volunteers? lol



I've very surprised you would ever need to ask for volunteers 
I, however, am already taken. I wonder if many of the guys think you already have a bevy of admirers?


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 20, 2010)

VVET said:


> I've very surprised you would ever need to ask for volunteers
> I, however, am already taken. I wonder if many of the guys think you already have a bevy of admirers?



Sure - several "online" admirers - but no one showering me with affection in real life..


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 20, 2010)

Biting. Not on some lame vampire kick(altho a vampiress covered in blood is hot to me for some reason, actually that's a lot weirder then just liking being bitten), but the feeling of teeth sinking into my skin gets me off. It's very nice.


----------



## Ola (Dec 30, 2010)

^ Biting seems to be a pretty common fetish. I've got a lot of "kinky" friends, and most - if not all - are into that to some extent.


Also, nice thread!  I'd love to share my main fetish, but I'm active on another forum in relation to that which is pretty easy to find, and I'd like to keep dims and that forum separate for now. I'm a lot less profilic here, and don't really know anyone, so I'd really like to have a better feel of the community before I open up too much in my posts out on the boards. Oh and a man's gotta have some mystery to him, right?  Thems she-folk can't have ALL the fun! 

Anyways, as far as fetishes in general, I'll try just about anything once just for the experience. Not really sure what would be classed as weirdest from the things I've tried, nor do I know exactly what is appropriate to post here. xD But from my personal kinks that I've had since forever and without doing the trial-and-error of just testing stuff, the "weirdest" one aside from my main fetish is probably that I don't really react much to a nice rack, butt or any of the other stereotypical turn-ons, but if a woman shows off her tummy... daym! :smitten:

And well, honestly I don't really like the term "weird" for it, because live and let live and all that, but the most random fetish I've heard someone else have is probably a sneezing fetish. Never made any sense to me, but apparently the sensation is supposed to remind them of an orgasm. I never asked for further elaboration beyond that. XP


----------



## Christov (Dec 30, 2010)

Clown car hedonism.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 30, 2010)

Christov said:


> Clown car hedonism.



... *Takes off clown costume you bought her*


----------



## hardasevr (Apr 22, 2011)

Hard cocks in satin undies!!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmmmm...I do not know if it would be considered a fetish or not, but what does it most for me is seeing/hearing a woman have an orgasm. On the other side of it, faking it is a HUGE turn off.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 22, 2011)

i know it's probably not a fetish, just the norm now, but i have a thing for a big girl in fishnets and high heels.


----------



## Cors (Apr 22, 2011)

I hang out with a kinky crowd so I don't actually see any of my more unconventional fetishes as weird. I haven't met anyone else who gets all hot and bothered listening to Danish though!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2011)

Would that be cheese danish or blueberry cos it DOES matter......


----------



## j9gril (Apr 22, 2011)

egads.. biting (gently), hair pulling, hot wax, body oils, paper.. i'm all about touch, taste and texture.. hedonist i think is me in one word


----------



## Cors (Apr 22, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Would that be cheese danish or blueberry cos it DOES matter......



Hahaha I'd take both, especially if I get to eat it off someone cute and ultra-fluffy! Food in bed or specifically, eating off someone else is awesome, but I suppose that is another fairly common fetish! 

Danes actually get all confused when told about the Danish pastry. They call them weinerbrød.


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a _thing_ for musicians. It's not just a thing. I love musicians. I want to touch them and have them serenade me and I want to be with a musician FOREVER.

So... fetish? I want to have sex on/near/under a piano.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 23, 2011)

Weirdest.

Yes, it's pretty weird and not very nice.

It is.....






me being raped by a woman

I know, quite terrible.


----------



## Deacone (Apr 28, 2011)

A really weird fetish (which i only found out since I've been with my boyfriend) is that we love rubbing our noses against each other. not soft rubbing, quite hard rubbing...it's...well...quite the turn on. It's definately made things a bit more kinkier in the bedroom, and that's saying something!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 28, 2011)

Deacone said:


> A really weird fetish (which i only found out since I've been with my boyfriend) is that we love rubbing our noses against each other. not soft rubbing, quite hard rubbing...it's...well...quite the turn on. It's definately made things a bit more kinkier in the bedroom, and that's saying something!



Eskimo Kisses? lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2011)

Fur .....not furries or stuffed animals. Mink, fox, etc.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 28, 2011)

i do have alot of fetishes,most of them are known ones amongst the fetish community,some are personal i think.>.>


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 29, 2011)

Noses. Licking, sucking, biting (not too hard), nuzzling.


----------



## Deacone (Apr 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Eskimo Kisses? lol



TO THE EXTREME!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Apr 29, 2011)

Business suits. I'd love to be dominated by a guy wearing one.

As you can imagine, high school was quite a blast for me.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 29, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Business suits. I'd love to be dominated by a guy wearing one.
> 
> As you can imagine, high school was quite a blast for me.



High School teachers (most of 'em at least) out here don't wear suits. Some of 'em even wear jeans instead of slacks.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Apr 29, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> High School teachers (most of 'em at least) out here don't wear suits. Some of 'em even wear jeans instead of slacks.



That's a damn tragedy. God old British stuffiness...


----------



## Deacone (Apr 29, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Good old British stuffiness...



AGREED.


----------



## penguin (Apr 29, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> That's a damn tragedy. God old British stuffiness...



Tom Brown's School Days was an unintentional turn on for me in my younger years.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 29, 2011)

Deacone said:


> TO THE EXTREME!



LOL! hey whatever floats your boat,it's all good. TEH ESKIMO KISS O DEATH! XD


----------



## Heyyou (May 2, 2011)

idk if i ever posted this, but my weirdest (and only?) fetish is to hopefully, one day, if it all comes together.. find a heavy BBW or SSBBW and "Try to pick them up" like, physically, seeing if i am strong enough to pick up their weight and body. Idk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But.. its true. And im sure it would be hot.. Strength vs a BBW/SSBBW body like that..


----------



## Deacone (May 2, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> LOL! hey whatever floats your boat,it's all good. TEH ESKIMO KISS O DEATH! XD




Or until either one of us is going to break each other's nose.

It's unlikely to be mine cos my nose is fucking TINY :>


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 4, 2011)

The right pair of heels will have unexpected effects on me.


----------



## bella929 (May 6, 2011)

heehee...



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> The right pair of heels will have unexpected effects on me.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 6, 2011)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> The right pair of heels will have unexpected effects on me.



The right pair of heels will do incredibly interesting things to a female's behind = P


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 7, 2011)

bella929 said:


> heehee...



right! a perfect case in point...



Forgotten_Futures said:


> The right pair of heels will do incredibly interesting things to a female's behind = P



...and a valid corollary.


----------



## Kamily (May 8, 2011)

I love a man with facial hair. Especially if its a goatee. :wubu:


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 8, 2011)

Hmmm....I have a messy fetish! Wanna play in the mud while getting sexually satisfied!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 8, 2011)

I've got some rather odd "likes" (I don't like "fetish") 

I like dudes in heels. Hot PVC/leather hooker boots with lotsa buckles. 
Same with chicks, but it's more of a stunner when it's dudes.

I like musicians. Like... I really like it. If a guitarist brings it to bed and plays, it's like foreplay to me. I wanna reach over the guitar and snatch them!

This'll probably sound weird, but... the sounds of a man in agony. Faked or not, the pain grunts those with deep voices make when in pain... :eat2:

Among other things, I guess. Lol.

I mean... I'm among the usual "tie a man up on a chair" types, but there's more.

And Cors... Danish may be yours, but mine is German. Deep voiced :wubu: holy crap.


----------



## penguin (May 8, 2011)

Kamily said:


> I love a man with facial hair. Especially if its a goatee. :wubu:



Ohhh yes indeed. I love this.


----------



## Kamily (May 8, 2011)

penguin said:


> Ohhh yes indeed. I love this.



Chest hair is nice too but its not a requirement.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 8, 2011)

bella929 said:


> heehee...



Very nice legs by the way.


----------



## penguin (May 9, 2011)

Kamily said:


> Chest hair is nice too but its not a requirement.



When I was younger, I never had much interest in chest hair, but as I've gotten older, that's changed. I LOVE playing with it. Just running my fingers over it, lightly tugging it, it feels so nice. I also like armpit hair. I don't mind if a guy doesn't have any, but it is nice when it's there.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 9, 2011)

I think... I'm not sure this actually qualifies, because I don't always do it with sexual pretenses, but...

Provoking reactions from people.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 9, 2011)

Kamily said:


> I love a man with facial hair. Especially if its a goatee. :wubu:



Oh yeah. Facial hair is hot. I can dig the baby face look, too, but the goatee and scruffy look just gets me every time. 



CarlaSixx said:


> I like musicians. Like... I really like it. If a guitarist brings it to bed and plays, it's like foreplay to me. I wanna reach over the guitar and snatch them!



Same here!!! I'm an absolute sucker for a man with a bass. I can go from Good Girl to Utter Whore in .0002 seconds if he simply strums a bass  My ex took me with him to Guitar Center once so he could test new basses and the sex that night was off the charts. I wanted to throw down right there in the store. 90% of the men I've dated have been musicians and the majority of those have been bass players - but the acoustic is a CLOSE second!! :bow::wubu::smitten:


----------



## Latte (May 10, 2011)

I love bald heads. Completely shaved bald. I like to pet and rub them and basically constantly touch them.


----------



## Kamily (May 11, 2011)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Oh yeah. Facial hair is hot. I can dig the baby face look, too, but the goatee and scruffy look just gets me every time.




Oh yes the scruffy look is hot too. :eat2:


----------



## The Original Sabrina (May 20, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've got some rather odd "likes" (I don't like "fetish")
> 
> I like dudes in heels. Hot PVC/leather hooker boots with lotsa buckles.
> Same with chicks, but it's more of a stunner when it's dudes.
> ...


@ CarlaSixx- I'm with you girl. Love guys in leather & sexy boots. I am lucky enough to live out my fantasy cuz my guy is an ex-rocker complete with the leather & buckle boots. PLUS he's into being tied up amongst "other" things!


----------

